
Future of blogging - hnchanger
http://growingmetrics.com/future-of-blogging/
======
aamederen
Actually, I am stuck with "2 million blog posts daily" stuff. There were no
references so I searched over the internet and found that "2 million" belongs
to wordpress.com network (including subdomains and jetpack blogs) [1]. It
seems that every other article/infographic also uses this number but it is
obviously inaccurate. There are many other blogging media (medium, blogspot,
other self-hosted software). And also there is tumblr (it is up to to accept
it as a blog service).

[1]
[https://wordpress.com/activity/posting/](https://wordpress.com/activity/posting/)

